# Optimal distance away from monitor



## Garrettvt (Oct 7, 2009)

I just got a samsung T240 (1920x1200, 24 inch, very nice)  but what I didn't anticipate is the size....  So what is the optimum distance away from a 24 inch monitor, not only for image quality, but also your eyes?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## aviation_man (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.uwo.ca/humanresources/facultystaff/h_and_s/rehab/ergonomics/office/computer_work.htm



> For prolonged viewing, the CSA guideline for office ergonomics recommends a viewing distance between 400 mm (16 inches) and 740 mm (30 inches).  Information on the screen should be clear, easy to read and not encourage awkward postures


----------

